
Show HN: Automated Let's Encrypt Certificate Provisioning in Kubernetes - mattbates25
https://blog.jetstack.io/blog/kube-lego/
======
metral
Great stuff! I actually just finished a long session of reading through many
of the docs & source for Ingress Controllers and kube-lego.

One piece I still don't quite get is why the Ingress Controller requires a
default backend/404-server at all.

Could you please elaborate on why default backends are needed in general for
nginx Ingress Controllers? It almost seems a bit extraneous to have another
webserver just serving a 404 at / and a 200 at /healthz, especially if I'm
defining specific Ingresses and their associated Services which could handle
their own versions of those paths.

